# West Bay Area - Memorial Day Weekend Anyone?



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey guys I'm gonna go brave the South 20 winds this weekend to play in the marsh. Anyone else heading out? I'll be launching from Louis' in Hitchcock. Post up or send a PM for my cell number.

Scott


----------



## greenwater (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey Scott, just saw this post. I'm not "man enough" to brave these sustained 20's we're having all weekend. Hope you've been well, my friend. We're getting into our slow period, so hopefully we can get back out on the water again this summer.

Jon


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

The water is calm back in the marsh, it's just poling that can be a chore. Planning on going out again this weekend, I'll give you a call.


----------

